
How the biggest decentralized social network is dealing with its Nazi problem - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/12/20691957/mastodon-decentralized-social-network-gab-migration-fediverse-app-blocking
======
brighter2morrow
Personally I find the edgy humor on gab to be very boring. "Oh wow yeah those
Jews right? Haha" is boring after the zillionth time. But I also find the "oh
my God I went to a website for people I don't like and they said things I
disagree with" to be equally boring. Like yeah, we get it there are other
opinions on the internet. It seems like it would be simple to have a phrase
filter for worldviews you don't like, does anyone know of any open source
projects or browser extensions that implement this? Feels like it would be
some pretty simple JavaScript.

